# PB12 plus or PC-Plus 16-46



## buzztiger (Oct 16, 2006)

I have looked at the other thread on pc plus 16-46. However i wonder how it compares to PB12 plus. I have a room that is 9.5m X 3m. I need some help deciding between these 2 subs. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thankz.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

The PB12-Plus is tuned to 20 Hz with all 3 ports open. The 20-39 PC-Plus is the cylinder equivalent, also having a native tune of 20 Hz. The 16-46 PC-Plus is has a native tune of 16 Hz and is not recommended for your application unless you plan on extensive pipe organ playback.


----------



## buzztiger (Oct 16, 2006)

Thankz for the reply ed mullen.

I want a sub thats 90% for movies and 10% for music. I don't listen to music with organ pipes at all. That means i don't need a pc plus 16-46 right ? I don't know if movies require such a low freq extension sub. Any comments on this ?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

The PB12-Plus and 20-39 PC-Plus will extend to about 17 Hz in-room in the native tune (all ports open), which is plenty deep to cover nearly all source material present on movie DVDs. 

Either subwoofer can be tuned to 16 Hz by plugging a port and adjusting the tune switch to 16 Hz. The 16 Hz tune will provide extension to 13 Hz in-room, at the expense of losing some maximum output capability over the more common bass ranges. 

Try the native tune first, and if you have enough headroom (i.e., the subwoofer isn't near its limits at your preferred playback level), then try the 16 Hz tune, but keep a watch for signs of subwoofer overload (port chuffing, woofer artifacts, woofer bottoming), and back-off the volume a bit as needed.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

The PB 12 Plus is a very versatile subwoofer, it combines high output and depth very nicely. I love that design!


----------



## buzztiger (Oct 16, 2006)

I really like the look of the PB12 plus it looks more like a furniture than a sub esp the rosewood furnishing. I think i will place an order for it already.


----------

